# 69 GTO HIDDEN HEADLIGHT VACUUM HARNESS ROUTING QUESTION



## Johnpontiac (Apr 28, 2021)

I am installing a hidden headlight system on a non-hidden headlight car. I was looking for pictures or measurements where the vacuum hose/grommet comes through the firewall. BACKSTORY: I pulled a complete nose from a junkyard 25+ years ago but the hoses were clipped at the core support. I have redone the parts and bought plenty of new stuff including a hose kit from inline tube. Any help with a pic would be great. The Dash is out so I want to do this now. I got to Carlisle spring show but didn't see a hidden HL car. Thanks for any help and funny comments too!!


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Johnpontiac,

Here are a couple of pictures of the firewall grommet the vacuum hoses come through from the headlight switch on a 68 GTO with factory hidden headlights.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

There's a special grommet for the hose. From the firewall the hose is wrapped up in the same harness as the headlight wiring. Some photos (not mine) from the PY forums.



https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=B148FG&order_number_e=NTIwOTU4Mg%3D%3D%0A&web_access=Y


----------



## Johnpontiac (Apr 28, 2021)

O52 said:


> There's a special grommet for the hose. From the firewall the hose is wrapped up in the same harness as the headlight wiring. Some photos (not mine) from the PY forums.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! This is exactly what I needed. The status of my car is about where this one is too so the routing/vac can pics are great as well. Very much appreciated!!


GTOTIGR said:


> Hi Johnpontiac,
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of the firewall grommet the vacuum hoses come through from the headlight switch on a 68 GTO with factory hidden headlights.
> View attachment 142517
> View attachment 142518


Thank you so much! This helps me a ton! I very much appreciate the photos! Now to get it drilled and move on!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The hole should already be there


----------



## Johnpontiac (Apr 28, 2021)

O52 said:


> The hole should already be there
> 
> View attachment 142546
> View attachment 142547


That's interesting but I don't have a hole there unfortunately. I see that a few wires come through that hole on that car for the horn relay. Mine has the relay there but my wiring up front has no firewall penetration except what comes through with the fuse block and one for the heater on the other side of the car by the heater box (its a non-AC car). I have acquired new forward harness' for the engine and headlights because they were all cut up, melted and had splices just to hotwire the car to run (yah I will be having a lot of fun with the electrical later) Attached is a picture of the firewall. there are the same dimples and one that appears to be the center of that hole I need. I still need to pull the booster back off and clean up this side of the firewall so with a few measurements that hole will be easy. now to figure out where those wires for the horn relay come through.....LOL Thanks again, that picture pinpoints that hole for me for sure.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Here are the firewall diagrams from the 69 assembly manual. You can print them out and tape them together for the measurements you need


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Johnpontiac (Apr 28, 2021)

O52 said:


> View attachment 142565
> View attachment 142566
> View attachment 142567


Thanks a ton 052! I was able to get it all figured out with the help of the drawings!


----------

